# Tortoise outdoors in SoCal



## david_himself (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi guys, new here and going to be getting a baby sulcata very soon. I will keep it indoors over this upcoming winter and plan to house it outside once it's gotten to a good size. 
My question is how would it deal on the colder days in SoCal? (Los Angeles) it's warm here for the most part. Altough the nights will start dropping to the 60s and even the 50s. Anyone with experience with the same conditions? or from the same area with any advice? Thanks in advance


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 31, 2014)

welcome to the forum! sulcatas grow really fast! when you get your tort i would put him in a 4ft by 8ft cage till he is about 8 inches then you should upgrade him to a bigger enclosure. when your tort gets older you can make a heat box for the winters, a heat box is an outside box where the tort stays at night time people use heat lamps in these to keep the tort warm. here is the sulcata care sheet http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/ have you build the enclosure yet? if you have any questions just ask!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 31, 2014)

Tom has an amazing design(s) for heated houses... easy to build, warm and toasty, and perfect for warmer winters. I cannot find the thread, though!  I thought it was sticky, and the search bar hates me... does anyone have the thread link?


----------



## G-stars (Oct 31, 2014)

I think you were referring to this one. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/My-Best-Night-Box-Design-Yet.66867/


— Gus


----------



## kathyth (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 31, 2014)

G-stars said:


> I think you were referring to this one.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/My-Best-Night-Box-Design-Yet.66867/
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## G-stars (Oct 31, 2014)

Your welcome. 


— Gus


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum, David.

All you're going to need is some sort of light or ceramic heat emitter to keep his shelter warm at night.


----------



## david_himself (Oct 31, 2014)

thanks guys! appreciate all your help


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 31, 2014)

are you getting a hatchling or an adult? can you post some pics if your enclosure is complete?


----------



## david_himself (Oct 31, 2014)

getting one roughly 3-4 inches big. No enclosure yet. Doing my research as much as I can before I start. Either a glass tank or a boxed enclosure. Any suggestions?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 31, 2014)

baby torts need lots of humidity, they need at least 80% how big will the enclosure be?


----------



## david_himself (Oct 31, 2014)

roughly 4ftx2ft


----------



## david_himself (Oct 31, 2014)

probably smaller that was a guess lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 31, 2014)

try to go as big as you can because that wont last for very long.


----------



## david_himself (Oct 31, 2014)

will do thank you


----------



## Dizisdalife (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi David. Welcome to the forum. Your baby will most likely spend this winter inside and next winter as well. By the end of next summer it will be spending quite a bit of time outdoors, but will not be big enough to live outdoors 24/7. By the following Spring (2016) you will be ready to move your tortoise outside to a permanent enclosure. Over those 18 months, or so, your tortoise will grow quite a bit. You can start with a small enclosure, but expect to enlarge it about every 4 to 6 months. Or, you can build one that will last until he no longer needs to stay inside. Bigger is truly better. I suggest that 30"x60" would be the smallest you would want. And if you have the room a 4'x8' would be better. Here is a link to a great indoor enclosure.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/#post-304363

It may seem to be too big for a single hatchling. In 8 to 10 months it will seem just about right. And then, in about 12 to 14 months, it will start to look smallish. By then you will probably be taking your sulcata outside for the day (weather permitting) and bringing it back to the indoor enclosure for the night. That is, until you have a secure outdoor enclosure and heated night box in place.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2014)

So glad you asked! Welcome to the forum!

Here is how to house babies and small ones:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/

How to feed them:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

What to know before you buy one:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pairs.34837/

Here is what NOT to do:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

This was typed up for young russians, but this would work well for a young sulcata too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/semi-underground-russian-box.98590/#post-922226

Here are some outdoor night box ideas:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/another-night-box-thread.88966/
My favorite:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/daisys-new-enclosure.28662/


For larger ones I use one of the heated night boxes from above and here are the enclosures:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/enclosure-expansion.38788/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-burrows.50846/


I've been using and developing these techniques in the SoCal area for decades now. Read all these threads and you will have a huge head start.
Come back with all your questions!


----------



## david_himself (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys. How would one of these hold up? Meaning with lamps, chemicals in the plastic, height etc etc. looking at all different options for my sulcata.


----------



## david_himself (Nov 1, 2014)

sulcata*


----------

